# Milwaukee Red Lithium batteries



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is anyone using these yet? My Hackzall batteries are nearly shot.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are talking about the 12 volt ones, I've got a few of the new ones when I took my bad batteries in for a warranty swap out. The reps say they have more power in them, but I can't tell a difference personally.

Check the date code on the bottom of your batteries. If they are less then two years old they will swap them out for free.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have had the impact and the batteries that came with it for a couple years with no problem. I have added all kinds of M-12 stuff to the tool box I like it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have mostly Milwaukee tools, but the only cordless tool I will own is the screw gun. Sawzall, circular saw, hammer drill etc. are all electric.

For my 18volt screw gun, I use the NiCad batteries. The new Lithium Ion ones are $ 120.00 each. I can't see spending $ 250.00 for (2) batteries :no:. I am definitely not cheap, but I ain't stupid either.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Milwaukee has got some great deals right now, I got the 18 volt lithium drill that hammers too, light, sawzall, circular saw, 2 batts and charger for 300.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, Milwaukee said my batts were just a few months out of warranty so I'll be looking for a deal on Red's.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Milwaukee has got some great deals right now, I got the 18 volt lithium drill that hammers too, light, sawzall, circular saw, 2 batts and charger for 300.


 
 *WHERE????!!!!???*

I need a new cordless set myself.....:yes:


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually got the m12 set that came with the hammer drill and impact gun. The battries dont last too long with constant use but i do have three batteries for them. Also got the mini hakzall and its average. Mainly use. It for pvc cutting. Tried ci one and not recommended.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

jcesar said:


> I actually got the m12 set that came with the hammer drill and impact gun. The battries dont last too long with constant use but i do have three batteries for them. Also got the mini hakzall and its average. Mainly use. It for pvc cutting. Tried ci one and not recommended.


Huh?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

How do u cheok for year on batt and who do u get in contact with for warranty issues


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

revenge said:


> How do u cheok for year on batt and who do u get in contact with for warranty issues


The Milwaukee lithium batts have a computer chip inside that starts the warranty by recording the date of the first charge.

You can take batteries to any factory authorized dealer or service shop. If you bought your tools through a supply house, take them there. You won't have issues that way. If you bought at Dumpo or Blowes, you might be hosed......

Don't ask me how I know.......:furious:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I sent two spent batteries to Milwaukee and they sent me two new ones. They were just under two years old. The best thing about the new red lithium batteries is they work and charge in cold weather.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I just purchased the hackzall, impact, drill and light myself. Haven't used enough to know any better, its 18v only thing wrong with it is journeyman working with me it not neat. he put an abs glue can inside bag of course lid was not tight with new tools ...guess what:furious::furious::furious: I was not happy. I don't get it common sense:no: is really not so common


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

revenge said:


> How do u cheok for year on batt and who do u get in contact with for warranty issues


 Call their 800 # , they will direct you on how to send them in. My local service center wouldn't exchange them. Maybe they can tell you how to determine their age.


----------

